# Additional DirecTV DVR fee for R15??



## jkimrey (Nov 24, 2005)

Just activated my R15. I already have 2 DirecTivo DVRs on the account.

I was informed that I would be charged an additional $5.95 to use the DVR functions on the R15, since the Tivo's were using the old $4.95 DVR fees. So, if I want to use my DirecTivos AND the R15, I'll be paying $4.95 + $5.95 a month just for the DVR functions (not including the additional receiver fee).

Is this correct? I thought that the R15 DVR fee would be included in my current fee? I could deal with my DVR fees raising from $4.95 a month to $5.95 as long as it included all the DVR receivers, but $4.95 + $5.95 is crazy IMO.

The DirecTV rep said she checked with her supervisor, and was told that I would have to pay both fees.

Is this correct???

TIA


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

jkimrey said:


> Just activated my R15. I already have 2 DirecTivo DVRs on the account.
> 
> I was informed that I would be charged an additional $5.95 to use the DVR functions on the R15, since the Tivo's were using the old $4.95 DVR fees. So, if I want to use my DirecTivos AND the R15, I'll be paying $4.95 + $5.95 a month just for the DVR functions (not including the additional receiver fee).
> 
> ...


Wow if thats true they are going to miss a ton of business. Everything I have heard everyone say is that you only have to pay the one fee, maybe they are changing it now? If they are DUMB DUMB move.


----------



## 01ds650 (Nov 20, 2005)

I got the same line. I said that's crazy & you can have this back & I'll purchase another TiVo. He said, let me check. He said you're right. My latest statement now shows TiVo @ $4.99 & an R15 @ $0.00. Make sure you are persistant w/ D*. Not all CSR's seem to be on the same page. He was telling me that a TiVo subscribtion is different because the R15 offers different things. (less IMO) That might be, however that's madness to charge seperate fees like that.

THAT's the way it should be done! Come on D*, step up & be the best value out there.


----------



## EmployeeoftheMonth (Nov 18, 2005)

Cut n paste from the D* web site, still is a bit ambiguous if you have an existing D*Tivo DVR and a D* DVR.

*Monthly service fee covers every DIRECTV DVR in your home. 
Activation and full functionality requires connection to a land-based phone line. A $4.99 monthly programming fee still applies for the second and each additional receiver in your home, for both DVR and standard receivers. DVR monthly service fees stated above apply to customers with the DIRECTV® DVR and DIRECTV® DVR service only. Customers with stand-alone TiVo Digital Video Recorders will continue to pay their service fees to TiVo in accordance with their agreement with TiVo.


----------



## jkimrey (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks guys.

Called DTV back and was told it was an 'oversight' and I would only be required to pay one fee ($4.95) for all DVR services.

Just an FYI in case the 'oversight' happens to anyone else...  

Thanks again!


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

E* charges $4.95 for EACH and EVERY DVR in your house. E* claims they are the lowest price yadah yadah, but they sure nickel and dime you to death. They are all evil...


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Sep 27, 2003)

DIRECTV has one DVR fee regardless of how many DVRs are active on your account.

-Robert


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> DIRECTV has one DVR fee regardless of how many DVRs are active on your account.
> 
> -Robert


Robert are you still online?


----------



## Manchesters (Nov 20, 2005)

OK, I am at the age where being "slow" is allowed  , rofl, so let me ask specifically----I have a Philips 7000 and the new R15. What should my monthly charges be as far as these two units? I had been paying $4.99 for both the older units (7000 and 704). It was my understanding that the $4.99 was the Tivo fee??

Am I liable for charges for BOTH units, or just the 7000? Have I managed to confuse everyone else yet??


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

If your R15 replaces one of the others there would be no change. If it is a third unit, you pay another $4.99 mirroring fee. You would only pay the DVR fee if it were your first unit.


----------



## Manchesters (Nov 20, 2005)

Thank you!!!! That is great. It isn't often you SAVE money by buying something new!!


----------



## jkimrey (Nov 24, 2005)

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> DIRECTV has one DVR fee regardless of how many DVRs are active on your account.
> 
> -Robert


Unfortunately, (at least from my experiences) the DTV reps are not aware of this.

BTW - after my last post I had ANOTHER problem - seems when the rep removed the additional DVR fee from my account, my R15 DVR features went away AGAIN.

So I had to call DTV AGAIN and was transferred to the tech line. After a long delay on hold, the rep came back and said she had to go to another screen to add the R15 DVR functionality with a $0.00 charge.

Shesh.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

jkimrey said:


> Unfortunately, (at least from my experiences) the DTV reps are not aware of this.
> 
> BTW - after my last post I had ANOTHER problem - seems when the rep removed the additional DVR fee from my account, my R15 DVR features went away AGAIN.
> 
> ...


frustrating isn't it  .........i made two callbacks also when i activated my R15 last week. they ended up charging my account the $4.99 for my DSR 708 service and then $5.99 for the R15 service, then crediting my account for the R15 service. the DSR 708 wouldn't work with the R15 service code and the R15 wouldn't work with the DSR 708 service code. two different csr's and second level tech had no clue how to get them seperated. :nono2:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Can't you activate a R15 online? I've activated my units (HD, non-HD SD-DVR40, HDVR2 and R10's) all online. I've never had to call for activation.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Wolffpack said:


> Can't you activate a R15 online? I've activated my units (HD, non-HD SD-DVR40, HDVR2 and R10's) all online. I've never had to call for activation.


Wolffpack, i don't know the answer to that. there doesn't seem to be a problem getting the R15 actually activated. what the problem seems to be is if you already have a DTiVo on the account that is activated with the DTiVo Service, and want to add the R15, then it is placed under a seperate service code. this causes a charge of $4.99 & $5.99 to show up because the csr's claim that one unit cannot be activated by using the service code of the other  .........and not many of them know what the correct fee should be for either.

gives me a headache :bang trying to figure out why they can't figure it out :eek2:


----------



## EmployeeoftheMonth (Nov 18, 2005)

Spoke just now w/ D* CSR. She stated that there is one DVR fee per household regardless of number of DVRs or models.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

yes that is suppose to be correct but the problem with some of the csr's is that they don't know how to setup with one fee when you have a DTiVo & R15, which they say have different service codes


----------



## jkimrey (Nov 24, 2005)

db54 said:


> yes that is suppose to be correct but the problem with some of the csr's is that they don't know how to setup with one fee when you have a DTiVo & R15, which they say have different service codes


It APPEARS that the current correct (?) solution is to keep the $4.95 DVR fee (for those who already had a DirecTivo) and modify the new R15 service to show $0.

The rep I spoke with said she had to go to another screen (?).

So if anyone else has the same problem, maybe this could help?


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

jkimrey said:


> It APPEARS that the current correct (?) solution is to keep the $4.95 DVR fee (for those who already had a DirecTivo) and modify the new R15 service to show $0.
> 
> The rep I spoke with said she had to go to another screen (?).
> 
> So if anyone else has the same problem, maybe this could help?


that is exactly what was accomplished but it most likely will show up again on another monthly billing because the computers automatically will kick-in a DTiVo service fee of $4.99 & an R15 service fee of $5.99. according to second level tech, if the problem isn't fixed, then this is what will most likely happen on the next billing cycle and the customer will have to call in again and request that it be credited off :eek2:

makes your head spin just to listen to some of their explanations :roundandr


----------



## jkimrey (Nov 24, 2005)

db54 said:


> that is exactly what was accomplished but it most likely will show up again on another monthly billing because the computers automatically will kick-in a DTiVo service fee of $4.99 & an R15 service fee of $5.99. according to second level tech, if the problem isn't fixed, then this is what will most likely happen on the next billing cycle and the customer will have to call in again and request that it be credited off :eek2:
> 
> makes your head spin just to listen to some of their explanations :roundandr


Greaatt...More calls I'll have to make... 

I called yesterday to activate the unit and had to keep calling back/waiting for about 4 hours before their system came up so they could activate the unit.

Then, they activated the unit but not the DVR functionality. That took another call.

Next call they activated the DVR functionality, but put both the $4.95 and $5.95 fees on my account. This didn't sound right so I checked the forum.

Another call to fix this. Rep removed the $5.95 fee but guess what? I didn't check the DVR functions on the R15 (silly me). Checked it after the football game and saw that the functions were gone again.

Time for another call. This time I kept getting disconnected by the automated system when I was transferred.

After about 10 tries, I finally got thru, and got everything set up correctly.

So I get to do this again next month? Yay. :nono2:


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

jkimrey said:


> Greaatt...More calls I'll have to make...
> 
> I called yesterday to activate the unit and had to keep calling back/waiting for about 4 hours before their system came up so they could activate the unit.
> 
> ...


jkimrey, i'm not saying that you will but the 2nd level tech that finally got my services going, stated that the problem was widespread  and that it was being looked at by higher level techs. :sure: so, i asked if it was not corrected by next month, would i have to call again and get the fee credited, and she said "yes, but i can assure you that it will be corrected by then" :grin:

i'll see in a few days.............my billing cycle is the end of the month.


----------



## dslchiphead (Nov 28, 2005)

I was told this too where I bought the R15 from Robert (VE). I had replaced a R10 that was activated and with the $4.95 rate at that time. When I question DirecTV about this new $5.99 rate, I got this response from them:



> _Thanks for writing. I apologize for any inconvenience this issue may have caused. Please be informed the monthly DVR service cost for DIRECTV Plus is $5.99 per month. Though you were previously charged for the DVR Service for only $4.99 per month, when you had activated your DIRECTV R15 receiver on 11/11/05, the charge for the DVR service was changed to $5.99 per month. Please be advised that it's the same as our current DIRECTV DVR service. This is one of the lowest DVR service fees in the industry._


They probably deleted my R10 and then activated the R15 and their system said, oh a new DVR customer, let's charge $5.99 now.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

db54 said:


> jkimrey, i'm not saying that you will but the 2nd level tech that finally got my services going, stated that the problem was widespread  and that it was being looked at by higher level techs. :sure: so, i asked if it was not corrected by next month, would i have to call again and get the fee credited, and she said "yes, but i can assure you that it will be corrected by then" :grin:
> 
> i'll see in a few days.............my billing cycle is the end of the month.


the saga continues ............viewed my online bill today, and there it was:eek2: two dvr charges; one foor $5.99 and one for $4.99:new_cussi ........but that was no surprise either.:nono2: ........plus, you wouldn't believe what i had to go through this time to get it corrected. too long of a story but it involved 1 hr. on the phone again and ended up loosing both services (again!!!!!!) even after i was assured it was corrected.:icon_lame


----------



## Manchesters (Nov 20, 2005)

I just spoke to a CSR in billing who told me that there is one DVR fee of either $4.99 or $5.99, and for each additional receiver there is a $4.99 fee for the programming sent to that receiver. It almost seems to make sense. On my bill it shows a charge of $4.99 for the R-15, and another $4.99 for the R-10 that I just got and activated yesterday. It seems that the first $4.99 is for having the DVR service????

I am confused, rofl. But like I said, the young lady did make sense. Is she correct??


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Manchesters said:


> I just spoke to a CSR in billing who told me that there is one DVR fee of either $4.99 or $5.99, and for each additional receiver there is a $4.99 fee for the programming sent to that receiver. It almost seems to make sense. On my bill it shows a charge of $4.99 for the R-15, and another $4.99 for the R-10 that I just got and activated yesterday. It seems that the first $4.99 is for having the DVR service????
> 
> I am confused, rofl. But like I said, the young lady did make sense. Is she correct??


who knows ....i got charged $4.99 for DTiVo service, $5.99 for R15 service and $4.99 mirroring charge for the DTiVo and $4.99 mirroring fee for the D10.:nono2:

i have 3 receivers activated on the account: 1-DTiVo, 1-DTV R15 and 1-D10.

and i would bet that next month i have the same problem!!!!!!!!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

WHen it all gets sorted out, you should see your regular package rate, + a $4.99 mirroring fee for each additional receiver, + a $4.99 or $5.99(one or the other depending on when you got your Directv DVR/Tivo) for DVR service if you have it no matter how many DVR's you have on your account. Its apparent they just have a training and/or billing software bug that most CSR's dont know how to deal with correctly.....those are the normal rates for every normal subscriber...


----------

